# Question on Ohio hunting maps.



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Is there any where I can find a good map of public hunting areas? I can't seem to find one that is the amount of detail I would like. Additionally is there anywhere in Lucas county that is legal to hunt? I don't care if there is or not it's just where I'm located. I'm fine with driving to new places.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

The odnr web site has maps of all the wildlife areas.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is the WA map.... http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlifeareas


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

I am not sure how I missed this.... well thanks for pointing out the obvious for me, it's just like their fishing map, very easy.


----------

